

DARPA Robot Breaks Speed Record - pmorici
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2157280/military-robot-breaks-speed-record

======
finnw
From the article:

> _The speedy Cheetah robot can lope along at a brisk 18mph, making it a
> record breaker when it comes to robots_

I was slightly shocked to read that. Is that really the fastest legged robot?
(I couldn't see any references in the article.) Obviously it doesn't apply to
wheeled robots.

